

Google Translate Easter Egg - hardik988
http://translate.google.com/#auto|ja|I%20HATE%20YOU

======
redthrowaway
Google translate relies on people to provide better translations if theirs is
inaccurate. This is likely a result of gaming. Still funny, though.

------
eykanal
I just tried to use google translate in hebrew; giving it words in all
lowercase provides a gramatically very different translation than giving it
words all in uppercase. For example, typing "good morning" gives the hebrew
equivalent of "it is good in the morning" (טוב בבוקר), while typing "GOOD
MORNING" gives the appropriate greeting in hebrew (בוקר טוב). Not sure if
that's a bug or a feature, but definitely very screwy.

------
moultano
This seems more like a bug than an easter egg.

~~~
rflrob
Quoth a friend of mine: "it's only a flaw if it's undocumented. when it
becomes documented, it becomes a feature"

------
cfq
Translation Party: <http://www.translationparty.com/#8641571>

I HATE YOU >> I need to use your Facebook

~~~
openbear
Even better, type "I HATE FACEBOOK" and watch it have a meltdown :D

<http://www.translationparty.com/#8641969>

"But I have been using Facebook is to replace the benefits of using a register
for use in favor, and you are there."

~~~
andrewreds
I like "I HATE WATER" <http://www.translationparty.com/#8642238> "If you are
not used to using water that is being used to sign for you, I do not sign up
for Facebook."

------
rje
It seems like "I HATE x" seems to give you some variation that includes
facebook. Only seems to work english->japanese

Also seems like it needs to be all caps.

~~~
eneveu
Also works for french -> japanese translation:

<http://translate.google.fr/#fr|ja|JE%22TE%20HAIS>

------
PCheese
There seem to be more instances of bugs/gaming/easter eggs:
[http://translate.google.com/#fr|en|Je%20m%27appelle%20Sam.%2...](http://translate.google.com/#fr|en|Je%20m%27appelle%20Sam.%20)

Translates to "ANNIE" (but only if you include the final period).

------
rudd
It seems that it's fixed. When this was posted, it translated "I HATE YOU" to
"私はあなたFacebookを利用しています".

------
hardik988
There's another version :

[http://translate.google.com/#auto|ja|WE%20REALLY%20HATE%20TH...](http://translate.google.com/#auto|ja|WE%20REALLY%20HATE%20THIS%20COMPANY)

which translates back to : Our company is really using Facebook.

------
maushu
Try "I HATE HATRED." and translate back to english.

Here's the result:
<http://translate.google.com/#auto|en|私は憎しみFacebookを利用しています。>

------
joedavis512
Reading all the other answers with links to translationparty.com, I decided to
google "translation party wikipedia" (without the quotes) and the first result
was "Ranks and insignia of the Nazi Party - Wikipedia".

------
raghava
I happened to see meanwhile that even if I type 'goobe'(which means 'owl' in
Kannada) after setting source to auto, it says "We are not yet able to
translate from Kannada into English". Really, amazing!

------
zephjc
The German->German beatbox trick is much more interesting (see
[http://www.geekosystem.com/how-to-make-google-translate-
beat...](http://www.geekosystem.com/how-to-make-google-translate-beatbox/) )

------
khangtoh
[http://translate.google.com/#en|zh-
CN|I%20HATE%20YOU%0A%0AI%...](http://translate.google.com/#en|zh-
CN|I%20HATE%20YOU%0A%0AI%20LOVE%20YOU)

Check out this translation, it adds emotion as well :)

------
Strunk
I don't think this is an easter egg. Googles translations gives the user the
ability to help them translate things better to future use. Thinks it's a bug.
:)

------
kiyoto
As posted, the translation is ungrammatical.

<http://translate.google.com/#auto|ja|YOU%20%20HATE%20YOU>

gives a grammatical (mis)translation.

------
holdupadam
Pretty funny result.

Makes me think if machine translation is to improve it will almost certainly
require human translators to contribute. The style in which Google is doing
this seems like this will happen more often.

------
jackcola
Here are some more google translator easter eggs
[http://www.jackcola.org/blog/128-the-best-google-
translator-...](http://www.jackcola.org/blog/128-the-best-google-translator-
easter-eggs)

------
olalonde
Anyone can translate?

~~~
milkshakes
[http://translate.google.com/#ja|en|%E7%A7%81%E3%81%AF%E3%81%...](http://translate.google.com/#ja|en|%E7%A7%81%E3%81%AF%E3%81%82%E3%81%AA%E3%81%9FFacebook%E3%82%92%E5%88%A9%E7%94%A8%E3%81%97%E3%81%A6%E3%81%84%E3%81%BE%E3%81%99%0A)

Japanese to English translation

I have to use your Facebook

~~~
drdaeman
IMNALinguist, but it's more like "I'm using your Facebook".

\- 私 - "I"

\- は - topic particle (defines that "I" is a subject, so it can be translated
as "am" here)

\- あなた - "your" [here it lacks の particle, which should indicate possession]

\- Facebook

\- を - signifies, that that word is the direct object of the following verb

\- 利用 - "to use" (verb stem, conjugated with the following part)

\- +しています - "are using" (or "will be using", as there's no grammatical
distinction between present and future tenses in Japanese)

It seems that some group made a prank and suggested this as a translation to
"I HATE YOU".

